# Please help me find a yard new Fallowfield/Didsbury!!



## Honey-Dew (7 January 2015)

Hi 

I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me out. I'm looking for a yard near Rusholme/Fallowfield/Didsbury. I'm a student and I can't drive. I currently keep my pony near Sale but its just getting too much of a burden as I have to get 2 buses and wait in betweeen and the journey just takes too long. I've searched online but haven't found anywhere near...I'm wondering if there's any private yards around that aren't online..

Please reply if you can help! 

Thanks!


----------



## fatpiggy (7 January 2015)

Honey-Dew said:



			Hi 

I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me out. I'm looking for a yard near Rusholme/Fallowfield/Didsbury. I'm a student and I can't drive. I currently keep my pony near Sale but its just getting too much of a burden as I have to get 2 buses and wait in betweeen and the journey just takes too long. I've searched online but haven't found anywhere near...I'm wondering if there's any private yards around that aren't online..

Please reply if you can help! 

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

You'll be lucky I think - there is hardly a patch of green grass anywhere around there.  I used to live in Didsbury and horse lived in Sale - I could cycle there in about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## shadeofshyness (7 January 2015)

There are a few grass livery or DIY yards in Heaton Mersey/Chapel and in Cheadle - not sure if any are on bus routes though. 

This may be a daft suggestion but have you thought about Dean Valley in Woodford? I know it's an age away but it's on the X57 bus route - the very last stop is right outside its road. I know the X57 goes into Didsbury and Fallowfield after that - I get it quite frequently as I live in Cheadle Hulme and usually go for drinks in Didsbury. So although it might take ages, you'd be on the bus the whole time and not having to change/walk at all.


----------



## fatpiggy (8 January 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			There are a few grass livery or DIY yards in Heaton Mersey/Chapel and in Cheadle - not sure if any are on bus routes though. 

This may be a daft suggestion but have you thought about Dean Valley in Woodford? I know it's an age away but it's on the X57 bus route - the very last stop is right outside its road. I know the X57 goes into Didsbury and Fallowfield after that - I get it quite frequently as I live in Cheadle Hulme and usually go for drinks in Didsbury. So although it might take ages, you'd be on the bus the whole time and not having to change/walk at all.
		
Click to expand...

Like the one in the Heatons that was burned down for the second time a few weeks ago???    All the little suburban yards are susceptible to visits by the local scrotes and rarely have anything like enough grazing for the number of horses they have in residence.


----------



## LovesCobs (8 January 2015)

Can you not get on the new tram line if you're fairy lane way? I don't think you'll find anything closer. You'll need to go past didsbury and into Stockport


----------



## shadeofshyness (9 January 2015)

fatpiggy said:



			Like the one in the Heatons that was burned down for the second time a few weeks ago???    All the little suburban yards are susceptible to visits by the local scrotes and rarely have anything like enough grazing for the number of horses they have in residence.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's awful! I've never been to the Heatons; just see advertising for yards there sometimes. Best not look into them then op.


I was offered a share horse in Cheadle which was apparently grass livery, I never went to try it though, not sure what the yard(s) there would be like.

It's a hard area for horses as it's so built up and yards tend to be miles away from bus stops/trams/trains. I had to learn to drive because of it!  good luck op.


----------



## awilliams (16 January 2015)

There's one just outside of Didsbury towards Cheadle on a bus route, but I don't know the name and I think it would honestly depend on how desperate you are!


----------



## fatpiggy (16 January 2015)

awilliams said:



			There's one just outside of Didsbury towards Cheadle on a bus route, but I don't know the name and I think it would honestly depend on how desperate you are!
		
Click to expand...

Shentons.  I have mountain-biked past it a few times and it was a prime example of overgrazed land with saggy barbed wire fences and I don't think poo picking was anyones' priority.  But I suppose it might have changed since.


----------

